

Show HN: SpaceBase - a New Realtime Spatial Data Store - pron
http://blog.paralleluniverse.co/post/19681275988/introducing-spacebase

======
pron
I can tell HN that in about a month we'll be open-sourcing the in-memory data
grid that's at the heart of the SpaceBase grid. It's an IMDG different from
all others, as it has some very unique performance characteristics that make
it suitable for certain use-cases.

~~~
stcredzero
Can Spacebase support locations which are Parameterized in time? For example,
could one have a solar system whose planets move according to equations based
on GMT?

~~~
pron
You would need to update the locations according to the equations yourself, so
that at any given moment (if you update all of them in one atomic
transaction), their locations are up to date. We have not yet seen a
compelling reason to support spatiotemporal objects, but this is something we
might consider.

Note, however, that SpaceBase truly shines when there is a large number of
objects and a lot of queries/transactions.

------
SkyMarshal
Awesome stuff.

 _Which brings us to another important point: SpaceBase is built to scale. It
scales gracefully across CPUs and across a computing grid. It scales so well
that it allows building large shardless MMO games. In-fact, shardless MMO
games and virtual worlds were one of the use-cases SpaceBase was specifically
built to handle. (Distributed SpaceBase, or SpaceBase-on-a-grid is currently
in the advanced stages of testing, and will be available for evaluation and
purchase within a couple of months. The single-node, multi- and many- core
deployment is available for evaluation right now!)_

